# New Grow ...



## RUDEBWOY (Nov 18, 2009)

Well Gang i  been busy lately puttin a new vegging system togethor and so far it's been working out wonderful ... i have 2 coolers set up with 13 in the big one and 11 in the smaller one .... in the large cooler i have 10 Purple Kush ,1 Lemon Haze , & 2 Uknown .... So far in the smaller cooler i have 3Apple Kush, 2 Master Kush (clones),1 Sweet Tooth, & i have 5 White Rhino clones going in as soon as they get some roots goin ....I'm 18 days in so far ....


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 18, 2009)

wow nice selection u will love love love the PK...and white rhino nails me ...


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Nov 19, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> wow nice selection u will love love love the PK...and white rhino nails me ...



Oh trust me i know all about the PK & WR i've grown them both in the past and i LOVE them both ....maybe a lil to much LOL....


----------



## cmd420 (Nov 19, 2009)

That looks niiiice..

I'm thinking of switching from Waterfarm to DWC only because I am prolly going to get a few more plants into the rotation....

400/600 MH for lighting in that room? (again..clean setup in there dude)..

I'd be curious to see your 12/12 room..is it posted somewhere?  To see more of how you're doing the DWC....

Nice variety too..should be a happy New Year


----------



## the chef (Nov 19, 2009)

Nice rb gonna pull up a seat fer this one!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 19, 2009)

:ciao:

:watchplant:

:48:


Looking  Sweeeeeeet:lama:


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Nov 19, 2009)

cmd420 said:
			
		

> That looks niiiice..
> 
> I'm thinking of switching from Waterfarm to DWC only because I am prolly going to get a few more plants into the rotation....
> 
> ...



Light i'm usin for my vegging area is 5 4ft T8 floro's it does the job very nicely .. it's a small area about 2ft x 4ft ... my 12/12 room is also in the process of getting redone as soon as the 7 ladies i have in there are finished ... right now i'm using a drip system in there as well which i'm gonna be taking out and switching to a splash sytem with 5 plants in each tub ,there will be 5 tubs in the room when complete .... Also thinking of getting one of those UFO Led lights from Sun Systems ... Any1 ever use one or currently using one ?? if so what do ya think ??? i know it will help out with my electric bill ....


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Nov 25, 2009)

25 Days in ... System is working nicely ....


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Nov 27, 2009)

:watchplant::watchplant::watchplant::joint::bongin::bong1::48::ccc::afroweed:......


I always find myself just staring at my plants for really long periods of time ...


----------



## the chef (Nov 27, 2009)

Welcome to my world!


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Dec 1, 2009)

Day 30 it's getting a bit crowded in here but still lookin good and strong ...


----------



## x Big Dave x (Dec 1, 2009)

Nice growing mate, looking sweet as! :aok:


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Dec 8, 2009)

Day 37 very crowded but still very strong ....


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Dec 12, 2009)

Day 41 .....


----------



## the chef (Dec 12, 2009)

Nice greenage ya got there RB.


----------



## homegrownhomer (Dec 12, 2009)

pics are stunnin bud!


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 12, 2009)

very nice big girls~ that will be some awesome smoke.


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanx for the compliements all ..... Prob gonna veg them all til day 60 then to the flower room they will go ..... 

EZ&SAFE


----------



## tryer77 (Dec 13, 2009)

Those girls look really healthy...

I Know I arrived late for this one... but Im definately watching it now 

Good luck!


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Dec 29, 2009)

Hey gang it's been a lil bit since i've updated this grow....(holidays ,ect...)They are now in the newly redone flower room and lovin life ... i will get a few pics up hopefully later today .....

EZ&SAFE


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Dec 31, 2009)

Ok here are some pics of the newly re-done almost finished flower room ...The ladies seem to like there new home ....

EZ&SAFE


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Jan 6, 2010)

Just a lil weekly pic update....

EZ&SAFE


----------



## the chef (Jan 6, 2010)

Nice garden ya got there RB! What size cfl's ya using? Bumper harvest on the way my friend!


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Jan 6, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> Nice garden ya got there RB! What size cfl's ya using? Bumper harvest on the way my friend!



Hey Chef ...thanx for stopping by .... I think the CFL'S are 42wt... equivellent to 150wt...There is 6 of them total in the room , I've just got them in there for added measure ... There is a 600wt..Hps hanging in the middle of the room as well (had to turn it off for a sec to take pics)...I'll try and keep up with my updates ...I'm shooting for the end of Feb. to head to the chopping block ....

EZ&SAFE


----------



## DonJones (Jan 8, 2010)

RUDEBWOY,

What kind of "coolers" and what sizes are you using?  

Are you using DWC or pumping the drip solution from the bottoms of the coolers, dripping it onto the pots and letting it drain back into the coolers?

Do you have any DIY type info on the pumping system and so on that your using?  If not, do you know where I can find some? 

Great looking system.  I have a bunch of unused styrofoam inside of 2 layers of plastic type coolers setting around that I have been thinking about trying to use to grow in but haven't really  came up with a good way to do it.

Great smoking.


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Jan 23, 2010)

Here is an update ...Things are moving along very nicely ....

EZ&SAFE


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Jan 24, 2010)

Just got some new seeds in i'm gonna start this week and just continue with this journal ... New strains picked up are: Mango, Super Silver Haze , Skunk #5 , The Cheese , & my boy just gave me some Grand Daddy Purple as well ...Woooo Hooo i'm siked for the new additions ...

EZ&SAFE


----------



## bizzy323 (Jan 25, 2010)

bro can you explain how you had the setup in your veg room. you just doing a drip system?


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Jan 25, 2010)

bizzy323 said:
			
		

> bro can you explain how you had the setup in your veg room. you just doing a drip system?



Hey Bizzy thanx for stopping by... Yeah i just have a drip system hooked up for veg .. A submersable pump in the bottom of the cooler running to the black hose with a hole in the center of each pot ... i just used 4" plastic pots which i drilled some extra holes in the bottom of .. 


EZ&SAFE


----------



## ta2dguy (Jan 25, 2010)

good lookin grow ya got there rudeboy.  you deserve the rewards that are coming your way. enjoy. happy growing.


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Feb 17, 2010)

Been a while since i've updated here ...i'm about 45 days into flower ...

EZ&SAFE


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh i almost forgot .... New 600 wt hps coming 2morrow for the flower room ...That will boost me up to 1,450 wt . total in the flower room ... I'm excited ..

EZ&SAFE


----------



## the chef (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow! Very nice garden! Getting close RB!


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 17, 2010)

Frosty, nice job. Wait till SSH gets in week 9, whoa.


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Feb 17, 2010)

Well i got the new 600 wt hps and she is installed and doing her job ...

EZ&SAFE


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Feb 19, 2010)

Weekly update.....

EZ&SAFE


----------



## the chef (Feb 19, 2010)

OOOh very frosty RB! The smell must be overwhelming!


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Feb 20, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> OOOh very frosty RB! The smell must be overwhelming!



Yes you are correct Chef my entire house smells .....Thank god i live by myself ...Figure i have another 2 weeks for 1st 8 out of 25 ladies to be finished up ...They are 1 Lemon Haze ,1 Master Kush , 5 Purple Kush ,& 1 unknown ... Takin there place will be 3 BC Mango, 2 Grand Daddy Purple , 2 Super Silver Haze , & 1 Cheese ....Just got a new shipment from "The Attitude" as well ...


EZ&SAFE


----------



## ta2dguy (Feb 20, 2010)

those are some sugary, fat little nuggets ya got growing there rudebwoy. nuthin wrong there . enjoy the rewards when it is time. happy growing.


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Feb 22, 2010)

So i got a new bean order from "Attitude" the other day .... I started 1 Jack47, 2 BlackJack ,1 Tiburon , 1 Wembley  ....I'll let ya know when they head to the flower room in about 6-8 wks... 

EZ&SAFE


----------



## Just a Habit (Mar 1, 2010)

amen to staring at plants for a long peroid of time


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey all just an update ... The first few pics are of some things that have finished up and curing .. the next few are of the the next few ladies that will be finishing up ..the last few pics are of the newest group to join in the fun ...

EZ&SAFE


----------



## zem (Mar 9, 2010)

nice stuff RB


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Mar 9, 2010)

zem said:
			
		

> nice stuff RB



Why thank you kind sir .....

EZ&SAFE


----------



## matt612346 (Mar 9, 2010)

yummy yummy in my tummy. how much did you end up getting?


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Mar 9, 2010)

matt612346 said:
			
		

> yummy yummy in my tummy. how much did you end up getting?



If i told you i would then have to kill you ........I never kiss and tell....

EZ&SAFE


----------



## the chef (Mar 9, 2010)

Uh-huh ...yup..i see what your trying to do..very not bad


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 9, 2010)

rd super sweeeet man!


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Mar 9, 2010)

loolagigi said:
			
		

> rd super sweeeet man!



Much obliged my friend ....

EZ&SAFE


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Mar 9, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> Uh-huh ...yup..i see what your trying to do..very not bad



Ummm what you talkin bout Willis?? Lol :hubba:


----------



## flaboy88 (Mar 9, 2010)

RUDEBWOY said:
			
		

> Ummm what you talkin bout Willis?? Lol :hubba:



sure did get a nice harvest.. enjoy that smoke man.. i can smell it from here


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Mar 10, 2010)

flaboy88 said:
			
		

> sure did get a nice harvest.. enjoy that smoke man.. i can smell it from here



Yes indeed it's the gift that keeps on giving .... :hubba:

EZ&SAFE


----------



## budculese (Mar 10, 2010)

RUDEBWOY said:
			
		

> Well Gang i been busy lately puttin a new vegging system togethor and so far it's been working out wonderful ... i have 2 coolers set up with 13 in the big one and 11 in the smaller one .... in the large cooler i have 10 Purple Kush ,1 Lemon Haze , & 2 Uknown .... So far in the smaller cooler i have 3Apple Kush, 2 Master Kush (clones),1 Sweet Tooth, & i have 5 White Rhino clones going in as soon as they get some roots goin ....I'm 18 days in so far ....


what are they planted in? it looks like balls of **** to me


----------



## the chef (Mar 10, 2010)

I see your trying to grow marijuana...shhhh i won't tell anybody!


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Mar 10, 2010)

budculese said:
			
		

> what are they planted in? it looks like balls of **** to me



Hydrotron pebbles ....


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Mar 10, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> I see your trying to grow marijuana...shhhh i won't tell anybody!



Is that what's going on ? Hmmm... The guy at the store said they were some new breed of tomatoes....LOLOLOLOLO....

:ccc::ccc::ccc::ccc::ccc::ccc::ccc:


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 10, 2010)

same here


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Mar 14, 2010)

Here is a pick of my Apple Kush will be finishing up in the next week in the proccess of flushing her now ....

EZ&SAFE


----------



## the chef (Mar 14, 2010)

Very nice RB! Tomatos ?......Naw it's a new type of salad!


----------



## SherwoodForest (Mar 14, 2010)

Sick! Is your flowering a dwc system?


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Mar 15, 2010)

SherwoodForest said:
			
		

> Sick! Is your flowering a dwc system?



I have 27 gal tubs with 5 plants in each ...Each tub has a pump init ...1450 wts in the flower room ...

EZ&SAFE


----------



## zem (Mar 15, 2010)

:holysheep: if i only knew how you air that res with a pump lol, i have 3 pumps only use it to top my res, i cant imagine how you managed mist all the netpots and roots enough with it must have been tricky, awesome job


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Mar 15, 2010)

zem said:
			
		

> :holysheep: if i only knew how you air that res with a pump lol, i have 3 pumps only use it to top my res, i cant imagine how you managed mist all the netpots and roots enough with it must have been tricky, awesome job


I have 1 pump in each tub that shoots water straight up against the lid of the res i only keep between 4 & 7 gal of liquid in each res at a time which causes me to have to add every 3-5 days but it seems to work for me so as i've come to realize over the years you go with what works for your situation ... Everyone is slightly different & conditions as well so you eventually figure it out ...... I THINK ????!!!!>!>!>?!??<:hubba::hubba:

EZ&SAFE


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Mar 18, 2010)

A lil update ....


----------



## the chef (Mar 18, 2010)

Nice mountain peaks ya got there RB! Is it getting a schtinky!?


----------



## SherwoodForest (Mar 18, 2010)

That looks so killer, can you tell us what lights and how many you use? I want to run the big tubs with 5 each like that, do you have a pic showing the system?


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey sherwood .... If you look back in the journal a bit it will explain everything i have going on in my flower room , but basically i have the large tubs wit 5 plants in each with a submersable water pump in each ... Lights i'm using are 3 600 wt hps ...Hope this helps ya out a bit ....

EZ&SAFE


----------



## SherwoodForest (Mar 18, 2010)

RUDEBWOY said:
			
		

> I have 1 pump in each tub that shoots water straight up against the lid of the res i only keep between 4 & 7 gal of liquid in each res at a time
> EZ&SAFE


That's the first time I read about that method, everyone I see is using an air pump and air stones to create the bubbles that feed the roots. And only using water pumps when feeding water down through the top of the pots. In fact, I just bought a air pump to do that for several resevoirs hopefully. Should I have bought a water pump for each instead?


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Mar 18, 2010)

SherwoodForest said:
			
		

> That's the first time I read about that method, everyone I see is using an air pump and air stones to create the bubbles that feed the roots. And only using water pumps when feeding water down through the top of the pots. In fact, I just bought a air pump to do that for several resevoirs hopefully. Should I have bought a water pump for each instead?



This is just the method that works for me the airpump and airstone method works just as well ... I started out using the water pump method and every time i try something else i don't like the results it gives me so i have decided that this is what works so i'm sticking to it ...

EZ&SAFE


----------

